

Could Scientists Really Create a Zombie Apocalypse Virus? - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2011-02/fyi-could-scientists-really-create-zombie-apocalypse-virus

======
fractallyte
Rabies: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rabies#Transmission>

I seem to recall a BBC news April 1 story about a 'zombie' outbreak that
involved a mutated form of rabies...

Side note: also read the fascinating story of how Jeanna Giese became the
first to survive rabies: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milwaukee_protocol>

------
cakeface
I was disappointed that they didn't delve into how they would create the
desire to heat human flesh / brains. This seems to me to be a vital feature of
zombies. I'm sure there are some strange diseases that already cause people to
want to bite or chew or something.

